# Well I finally bought a Jeep



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey guys, been thinking about a jeep for a couple years now and finally picked up a very clean 06 Rubicon Unlimited. I almost dont want to plow with it because it is a super clean southern vehicle and is rust free. My truck broke down during storms in the past 2 years, I really need a backup and its nice to have a vehicle that can fit where the truck cannot, plus its a great summer vehicle as well. 

It already has about a 3 1/2" lift on it which I am worried about. Is this too high? Not sure it will change the angle of the plow. So after reading up on here for some time, will these be the appropiate mods?

-Air shocks, will adding timbrens help in addition to or be unnecessary with the airshocks?

-Bigger alternator, I thought I read people use one from a caravan, if so what year caravan?

-2nd battery

-weight in the back, possibly a weighted bumper

-whatever I can do to prevent salt and snow to sticking to any part of the jeep, Ive read people spray with ATF and diesel mixture. I have a heated garage with plumbing. Thinking of washing it down after every storm and reapplying the mixture before taking it back out

-I will be adding heated seats as well

-whatever lighting upgrades anyone can recommend would be great

-any other suggestions?

Id really like a v-plow, but concerned with the weight and custom mounting. I was thinking of the snowdogg vmd75 but I have read some negative things about the height of the mount. Id really like a hydraulic plow, no winch or chain, with back drag capabilities. Not sure if people back drag with v-plows

Ive been plowing with boss super duty for 11 years and the service shop is near my house and the guys are really great there. They take good care of me everytime im threre. So naturally the 7.5' sport duty came to mind. Not sure if they would install it as it is not recommended on a 04-06 jeep because Jeep lowered the FGAWR for those years. But Im sure they would service it if I put it on, which is a big plus. This seems at the top of the list. 

Ive looked into blizzard as well, but the seem pretty short from pics. 

I really want to have at least a 7.5' plow. Id love to try a UTV v-plow with wings would be great, but I here wings arent recommended on jeeps, and not sure they make wings for those as well. I do mainly small restaurant parking lots (40 parking spots max) and a few residentials. Nothing too big.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Might not need front end help with the lift on it 

Lift might make a plow mount to high. Look into all, and see if they can be modified at all

Heated seats.....really?

Try dc power for a h.o alt.

What kinda lighting are you looking for? Warning lights or forward or rearward lights?

Why would you not be able to backdrag with a V plow?


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes. I love heated seats. all my cars have them except for my work van and its one of those luxuries is that once you have them, its hard to go back. Especially in a plow vehicle.

Looking to see what kind of aux lights you guys use in the front. was thinking of those backup buddy lights for the rear since its an easy hookup and easy to take on and off. What are you using for warning lights? light bar on top of vehicle? Do those even stick to the hardtop?

Never used a V-plow. wasnt sure how well they back dragged. I guess they do .


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why again would you spend the money on the seats...but that's me. And how many amps do they pull? Not something you want running while operating a plow.

My lights are factory western with replacement bulbs. No real need for more 

You could get the back up buddies, or just buy aux lights and wire them into a switch and have them on whenever you want.

Warning lights....I have 2 pole lights above the cab, Amber, 2 rear/side facing clear strobed mounted to the back of the tool box, and 2 led 3 light pods in the front facing the sides, Amber, And yes, people still don't see me. I always suggest lights that are up high.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

3-1/2" lift is a lot on a Wrangler JK. I own one and I wheel it a lot. I am big into jeeps so I know a lot about them. You need to worry about the front axle and front C's bending. What size tires? If a 3" lift or larger, I would assume 35" tires at the minimum are on it. Possibly 37's. Either way, the front C's are notorious for bending. C gussets welded on will make a huge difference. Very cheap to do. Next is gonna be ball joints and the heim joints on that lift. They will wear really fast when under strain. Not meant for weight. Only meant for articulation. Just my .02 cents on the deal


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

If he has the 2006 model year Jeep Wrangler Rubicon then that is still the TJ and not the JK chasis designation. This means it's a bit narrower than the JK. Should look like this:










I think with the weight on the snowplow, it should bring the plow back to close to normal height. The TJ's have coil springs front and back so with all the added weights, it actually puts it in the correct ride height and you probably don't need Timbrens if the coil springs are from a reputable company.

Just my guess.


----------

